# Netzteil Lüfter ist zu laut



## anonimous (29. Juni 2012)

*Netzteil Lüfter ist zu laut*

Hallo

Ich möchte bei einem 5-jährigen, noch gut funktionierenden, 550W Netzteil, den Lüfter mit einer Silent Variante zu ersetzen, weil er zu laut ist (38dB), statt einen neuen Netzteil zu kaufen 
Hat schon jemand gemacht?

BTW es wäre praktisch, weil das alte Netzteil hat noch viele 4-Pin Molex für meine 2 Festplatten und 2 CD/DVD-ROM.


----------



## mmayr (29. Juni 2012)

Lass das, das ist gefährlich!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter ist zu laut*

Ich würde es bleiben lassen, auch könnte es sein wenn der Lüfter eine andere Charakteristik hat es zu warm wird un dder Lüfter ebenfalls hoch dreht oder an die Grenze kommt.  Was soll das überhaupt für ein Netzteil sein, und nach 5 Jahren dürfte die Effizenz schon gut gelitten haben


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter ist zu laut*

Was für ein 550W Netzteil hast du denn?? Nicht zufällig ein LC-Power, oder?


----------



## poiu (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter ist zu laut*

Wie schon gefragt wurde was für eins NT genau ist es denn?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter ist zu laut*

Würde die Finger davon lassen.
Lieber ein Neues Kaufen.
Hast du ein bestimmtes Budget was zur verfügung steht.


----------



## Seru1195 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter ist zu laut*

Es geht gut, aber etwas elektrotechnisches wissen solltest du schon haben (ich wurde als Elektriker ausgebildet).
Auch wenn du es ausgesteckt hast, kann es dich elektrisieren, wenn du unvorsichtig bist. 
Wegen der Charakteristik des Lüfters musst du dir keine grosse Sorgen machen, es sollte gleich gross sein und du musst warscheinlich den Stecker anpassen oder löten, solange du das Netzteil nicht zu 100% auslastest.
Habe damals bei meinem neuem Corsair HX750 ein Silentwing eingebaut, da der Originale Lüfter laut war und raterte. Der neue Lüfter hat 300u/min weniger, doch das Netzteil wird nicht wärmer als vorher (habe es auch nicht voll ausgelastet).

Wenn du die Arbeit und das Material zusammenrechnest loht es sich warscheinlich nicht. Kauf dir ein neues mit besserer Effizienz,dann bist du warscheinlich besser dran.
Ich habe so ein altes Netzteil einfach als Testnetzteil zum provisorisch irgendwelche Sachen zu testen.


----------



## snaapsnaap (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter ist zu laut*

Ich hab den Lüfter meines Enermax Pro82 425W durch einen be quiet Shadow Wings PWM ausgetauscht und das war überhaupt kein Problem!
Solang man keine der Bauteile anfasst kann da auch nichts passieren, am besten einfach "außen" am Gehäuse des NT halten/anfassen, das NT wird ja ohnehin auf dem Tisch liegen oderso...
Jetzt dreht der Lüfter im Idle leise vor sich hin, unter Last geht der dann auf maximal 1500 hoch, aber wirklich heiße Luft kam hinten noch nie raus, wird auch damit zusammenhängen, dass das NT garnicht so extrem belastet wird, und der Macho genug Wärme im vornherein abtransportiert.

Weil das Teil aber schon 5 Jahre und vllt kein besonders gutes ist, wäre die Überlegung ohnehin vllt mal ein Wechel auf eines der neueren Generation mit 80 Gold...


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter ist zu laut*



snaapsnaap schrieb:


> Ich hab den Lüfter meines Enermax Pro82 425W durch einen be quiet Shadow Wings PWM ausgetauscht und das war überhaupt kein Problem!


böser Fehler...
Denn der Lüfter, den du verbautest, hat einen deutlich geringeren Luftdurchsatz als der Original verbaute...

Die Gefahr, dass dein Gerät überhitzt oder zu einem Brand führen kann, ist damit durchaus gegeben. Hier solltest du den Lüfter dringenst wieder gegen den Originalen austauschen! Oder zumindest einen verbauen, der von den Daten vergleichbar ist...


----------



## anonimous (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter ist zu laut*

Nur am Rande, was bedeutet Platinium, Gold, Silver und Bronze bei einem Netzteil?
Geht es um Effizienz, Strom sparen?


----------



## ich111 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter ist zu laut*



anonimous schrieb:


> Nur am Rande, was bedeutet Platinium, Gold, Silver und Bronze bei einem Netzteil?
> Geht es um Effizienz, Strom sparen?


 Ja es geht um die Effizienz. Das sind Zertifikate von 80 PLUS


----------



## Seru1195 (29. Juni 2012)

Stefan Payne schrieb:
			
		

> böser Fehler...
> Denn der Lüfter, den du verbautest, hat einen deutlich geringeren Luftdurchsatz als der Original verbaute...
> 
> Die Gefahr, dass dein Gerät überhitzt oder zu einem Brand führen kann, ist damit durchaus gegeben. Hier solltest du den Lüfter dringenst wieder gegen den Originalen austauschen! Oder zumindest einen verbauen, der von den Daten vergleichbar ist...



Habe früher ( vor ca. 10 jahren) in etliche Netzteile den Lüfter ausgetauscht und Lüftersteuerungen eingebaut ( Netzteile waren bis vor kurzen noch nicht geregelt). Hatte noch nie ein Problem. Habe auch noch nie von einem Brand gehört, das ein umgebautes Netzteil verursacht haben soll (ausgenommen die Chinaböller).
Die Originalen Lüfter sind meistens überdimensioniert, früher hatten die gleich grossen Netzteile einen 80mm Lüfter installiert. Funktionerte auch, dass mit den grossen Lüfter ist eine Modeerscheinung und sie sind leiser.
PS: Die meisten Netzteile haben eine Temperatursicherung, die stellen vorher ab, bevor was zu brennen beginnt.
Der Stromschlag von den Kondensatoren wird auch nicht tödlich sein, sicher keine angenehme Erfahrung aber daran sterben wirst du nicht (ausser du hast ein Herzfehler oder einen Herzschrittmacher).

Trotzdem empfehle ich keinem Laien am Netzteil rumzubasteln. Bei einem Fehleinbau kann das Gehäuse unter Spannung stehen, dies wäre unter  Umständen jedoch tödlich!

In anbetracht, das dein Netzteil ein äusserst günstiges ist, würde ich dir auch ein effizienteres empfehlen.


----------



## Philipus II (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter ist zu laut*

Netzteilmodifikation = du bist Hersteller

- Haftung für Schäden in unbegrenzter Höhe
- Haftpflicht und Hausrat/Gebäudeversicherung können Zahlung verweigern
- strafrechtliche Konsequenzen bei Personenschäden wahrscheinlich


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter ist zu laut*



Seru1195 schrieb:


> Habe früher ( vor ca. 10 jahren) in etliche Netzteile den Lüfter ausgetauscht und Lüftersteuerungen eingebaut ( Netzteile waren bis vor kurzen noch nicht geregelt).


Der letzte Teil dieses Teiles stimmt einfach nicht. Denn in der Regel hatten die Markengeräte durchaus 'nen geregelten Lüfter. Zumindest die End User Netzteile. Hier war es sogar die Regel, dass eine Lüfterregelung verbaut war und nicht die Ausnahme! auch schon vor 10 Jahren...



Seru1195 schrieb:


> Hatte noch nie ein Problem.


Dann sei froh! Wenn das der Fall wäre, hättest du richtige Probleme gehabt..



Seru1195 schrieb:


> Die Originalen Lüfter sind meistens überdimensioniert,


Nein, die Lüfter einiger Hersteller sind auf die Spezifikationen des Netzteiles abgestimmt. Sprich Nennbelastbarkeit bei Nennbetriebstemperatur (in der Regel 40-50°C Raumtemperatur) und nicht bei 25°C Zimmertemperatur. Dann könnte man die Lüfter aber durchaus kleiner wählen.

Durch das Ändern des Lüfters kann das Netzteil unter Umständen nicht mehr die Nennbelastbarkeit erreichen, über die maximale Betriebstemperatur reden wir mal lieber nicht...


Seru1195 schrieb:


> früher hatten die gleich grossen Netzteile einen 80mm Lüfter installiert. Funktionerte auch, dass mit den grossen Lüfter ist eine Modeerscheinung und sie sind leiser.


äh, nein.
Das hängt vom Design des Herstellers und der Auslegung der Kühlung ab. Es ist ja auch heute nicht so, dass alle 500W Netzteile mit 'Big Fan' leise sind. Es gibt da auch einige Modelle, bei denen der 140mm Lüfter bei fast 1000 Drehungen 'rumeiert'.

Es ist vielmehr so, dass 2 80mm Lüfter effizienter sind und auch leiser sein könnten - wenn der Hersteller das möchte und einen entsprechenden Kühlkörper verbaut. 




Seru1195 schrieb:


> PS: Die meisten Netzteile haben eine Temperatursicherung, die stellen vorher ab, bevor was zu brennen beginnt.


Das ist eben nciht der Fall!
Bei den meisten Netzteilen ist eben kein OTP implementiert. Das ist bei den meisten Herstellern nur bei den High ENd Modellen der Fall - wenn überhaupt...
Es gibt auch einige semi Lüfterlos Geräte, die über keinen Überhitzschutz verfügen.



Seru1195 schrieb:


> Der Stromschlag von den Kondensatoren wird auch nicht tödlich sein, sicher keine angenehme Erfahrung aber daran sterben wirst du nicht (ausser du hast ein Herzfehler oder einen Herzschrittmacher).


Warum spielst du die Gefährlichkeit eines Elektrischen Schlages herunter? Wenn du z.B. mit der rechten Hand ans Netzteil fässt, einen gebraten bekommst, während du mit der linken Hand z.B. einen Heizkörper anfasst, sind die Chancen bleibende Schäden davon zu tragen, relativ hoch. Also den Elektrischen Strom solltest du nicht unterschätzen!!
Zumal hier durchaus auch über 400V anliegen können...



Seru1195 schrieb:


> Trotzdem empfehle ich keinem Laien am Netzteil rumzubasteln. Bei einem Fehleinbau kann das Gehäuse unter Spannung stehen, dies wäre unter  Umständen jedoch tödlich!


Eben, darum geht es 
Weil wer fragt, ist idR Laie. Und Hier ist dringend davon abzuraten, am Netzteil rumzufummeln...


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter ist zu laut*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Dann sei froh! Wenn das der Fall wäre, hättest du richtige Probleme gehabt..


 
Wohl in Form eines bleibenden Hirnschadens wegen Stromschlag.


----------



## anonimous (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter ist zu laut*

Vielen Dank, aber ich habe noch eine Frage.
Mein Mainboard hat diese Power (Strom) Anschlüsse:
- ATX 20-Pin power connector
- 4-pin ATX 12V power connector

Und wenn ich jetzt ein Netzteil mit diesen Anschlüssen (fest) kaufe:
- 1x 20+4-Pin
- 1x 4-Pin (ATX12V)

dann kann ich diesen 20+4-Pin Stecker in ein ATX 20-Pin ohne Probleme einstecken, oder brauche ich zusätzlich eine Kupplungsverbindung?


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter ist zu laut*

Ja. Der 20 +4 bedeutet ja dass der 24 Pin in 20 + 4 aufgeteilt ist. Bei deinem Board hängt der zusätzliche 4 Pin einfach ab.


----------



## anonimous (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter ist zu laut*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja. Der 20 +4 bedeutet ja dass der 24 Pin in 20  + 4 aufgeteilt ist. Bei deinem Board hängt der zusätzliche 4 Pin  einfach ab.


 
Meinst Du, das Netzteil mit 20 +4 sollte separate Power Stecker 20 und 4 Pin haben?


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter ist zu laut*

Ich weiß nicht was du meinst.
Der 20+4 Pin hat nichts mit dem 4/8 Pin für den CPU Sockel zu tun.


----------



## anonimous (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter ist zu laut*

Ich habe dieses Mainboard und wollte dieses Netzteil bestellen:

Nettopreise.ch

Und bei 1 x 20+4-Pin wird ein 24 poliger Stecker angezeigt.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter ist zu laut*

Wofür brauchst du ein 550 Watt Netzteil?

Ich weiß aber immer noch nicht wo dein Problem ist. Der 24 Pin Stecker ist so gebaut dass du 4 Pin abmachen kannst. Somit wird er zum 20 Pin Stecker.


----------



## anonimous (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter ist zu laut*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wofür brauchst du ein 550 Watt Netzteil?



Ich habe diese Hardware:

Pentium4 640~3GHz. Max TDP 84 W
Mainboard: PM8M2-V
Grafikkarte: AGP MSI NX6600 (MS-8989), 256DDR SDRAM
2 x Apacer Technology, DDR-SDRAM, 1GB
RealTek Semiconductor RTL8169, Gigabit Ethernet Adapter
HDD master: SAMSUNG HD400LD, 400GB
HDD slave: WDC WD5000AAKB-00H8A0, 500GB
CD/DVD ROM Master: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH24NS70
CD/DVD ROM Slave: LITE-ON DVDRW SHW-16H5S
Floppy Laufwerk
Netzteil: Raptoxx RT-550W 1.3, 550W

BTW Ich möchte noch eine bessere Grafikkarte einbauen.

PC läuft manchmal Tage lang wenn ich z.B. FreeBSD Updates draufspiele, dann ist das Netzteil ein wenig heiss und hinten kommt heissse Luft raus.
Die beiden IDE Festplatten sind auch recht warm und die innen Temperatur beträgt ca. 32-40 Grad. 
Meine Dachwohnung ist auch recht heiss, keine Klimaanlage.
Ich meinte, es lohnt sich ein stärkeres Netzteil zu haben, damit etwas Reserve hat.
Ausserdem die Lüfter von den stärkeren Netzteilen sind leiser, wenn sie auf minimum, mit einer niedriegen Drehzahl arbeiten
und ich bin mit der Zeit mehr Lärm alergisch geworden.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich  weiß aber immer noch nicht wo dein Problem ist. Der 24 Pin Stecker ist  so gebaut dass du 4 Pin abmachen kannst. Somit wird er zum 20 Pin  Stecker.



Wenn ich ein Teil vom Stecker "abhacken" (trennen) kann und die richtige Seite verwitsche, dann keins.


----------



## Abductee (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter ist zu laut*

Der Stecker ist zweiteilig gebaut, da musst du nichts basteln.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter ist zu laut*

1. Hast du ein absolutes Schrott Netzteil drin das keine 550 Watt leistet sondern maximal 250 Watt.
2. Brauchst du für den Rechner keine 550 Watt. Da reichen 400 Watt locker. Nimm also das Cougar A 450 oder vergleichbar.
3. Du musst den 24 Pin nicht zerhaken. Ich habe gesagt dass du den 4 Pin einfach abnehmen kannst bzw. ist der 24 Pin so gebaut dass der 4 Pin zusätzlich ist. Der Stecker besteht also aus zwei Teilen. 20 und 4 Pin.


----------



## anonimous (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter ist zu laut*



Threshold schrieb:


> 1. Hast du ein absolutes Schrott Netzteil drin das keine 550 Watt leistet sondern maximal 250 Watt.
> 2. Brauchst du für den Rechner keine 550 Watt. Da reichen 400 Watt locker. Nimm also das Cougar A 450 oder vergleichbar.
> 3. Du musst den 24 Pin nicht zerhaken. Ich habe gesagt dass du den 4 Pin einfach abnehmen kannst bzw. ist der 24 Pin so gebaut dass der 4 Pin zusätzlich ist. Der Stecker besteht also aus zwei Teilen. 20 und 4 Pin.



Yep, das jetzige Netzteil Raptoxx RT-550W 1.3, 550W, obwohl Schrott und gebe Dir Recht, hat immerhin ca. 8 Jahre hingehalten und mein PC lief sehr viele, Tage und Nächte lang, war wirklich recht beansprucht.
Es läuft auch jetzt, aber einfach zu laut.
Ich habe sehr viel gearbeitet und wenn ich von zu Hause arbeite, dann muss er die ganze Zeit laufen.

BTW Ich habe diese Systeme installiert:

WIN XP SP3
Debian Squeeze mit Gnome2
Debian Wheezy mit Gnome3
FreeBSD 8.3 mit kde-lite 3.5
Centos 6 mit Gnome2
Ubuntu Lucid mit Gnome2
Thin Client (mein eigenes, angepasstes Linux)


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter ist zu laut*

Dann kauf dir doch einfach ein gutes Netzteil.


----------



## anonimous (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter ist zu laut*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dann kauf dir doch einfach ein gutes Netzteil.



Yep, das mache ich und welches könnt Ihr empfehlen?

Es sollte leise, fast unhörbar sein, sowie OTP and OCP haben.
Ich kann auch mehr bezahlen.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter ist zu laut*

Wie teuer darf das Netzteil denn sein?


----------



## anonimous (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter ist zu laut*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie teuer darf das Netzteil denn sein?



bis ca. 80.- Euro


----------



## anonimous (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter ist zu laut*

*be quiet! Straight Power E9 450 Watt* ?

eine hohe *Effizienz  max. 93,1 %* (50 % Last) und *80PLUS Gold Zertifizierung*.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter ist zu laut*

Nimm das wenn du abnehmbare Kabel willst.
be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Oder das wenn du darauf verzichten kannst.
be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.3 (E9-450W/BN191) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter ist zu laut*

Jepp könnte man nehmen, was soll als Karte denn da rein? Wie sieht es generell mit der Gehäusebelüftung aus?


----------



## anonimous (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter ist zu laut*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Jepp könnte man nehmen, was soll als Karte denn da rein? Wie sieht es generell mit der Gehäusebelüftung aus?



Ich habe einen grossen ATX Tower und will eine gute 512 MB Karte einbauen, z.B:

Club 3D HD 3450, AGP, 512MB DDR2


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter ist zu laut*

Hm, die Karte wäre aber nicht grossartig schneller wie die vorhandene. Wie wäre zb diese HD 3650, die wäre nur unwesendlich teurer aber hätte schon etwas mehr Dampf. Sind im Gehäuse denn Lüfter verbaut?


----------



## anonimous (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter ist zu laut*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Hm, die Karte wäre aber nicht grossartig schneller wie die vorhandene. Wie wäre zb diese HD 3650, die wäre nur unwesendlich teurer aber hätte schon etwas mehr Dampf. Sind im Gehäuse denn Lüfter verbaut?



Nein, im Gehäuse sind keine Lüfter verbaut, soll ich das noch tun?
Soll ich ohne den zusätzlichen Lüfter, nur eine, aktiv gekühlte Grafikkarte besorgen? 

BTW reicht mir 450W Netzteil für diese stärkere Grafikkarte?


----------



## FreezerX (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter ist zu laut*

450W reichen sehr leicht.


----------



## anonimous (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter ist zu laut*

Danke!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter ist zu laut*

Jepp damit wärest du bestens gerüstet. Einen Lüfter je Front und Rückwand würde ich schon investieren damit vorne Frischluft rein kommt und der erwärmte Mief hinten wieder raus


----------



## anonimous (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter ist zu laut*

Ich habe dieses Netzteil bestellt:

be quiet! Straight Power (450W)


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter ist zu laut*

Gute Wahl.


----------



## Oberst Klink (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter ist zu laut*



Seru1195 schrieb:


> Habe früher ( vor ca. 10 jahren) in etliche Netzteile den Lüfter ausgetauscht und Lüftersteuerungen eingebaut ( Netzteile waren bis vor kurzen noch nicht geregelt). Hatte noch nie ein Problem. Habe auch noch nie von einem Brand gehört, das ein umgebautes Netzteil verursacht haben soll (ausgenommen die Chinaböller).
> Die Originalen Lüfter sind meistens überdimensioniert, früher hatten die gleich grossen Netzteile einen 80mm Lüfter installiert. Funktionerte auch, dass mit den grossen Lüfter ist eine Modeerscheinung und sie sind leiser.
> PS: Die meisten Netzteile haben eine Temperatursicherung, die stellen vorher ab, bevor was zu brennen beginnt.
> Der Stromschlag von den Kondensatoren wird auch nicht tödlich sein, sicher keine angenehme Erfahrung aber daran sterben wirst du nicht (ausser du hast ein Herzfehler oder einen Herzschrittmacher).
> ...



In den USA ist erst kürzlich ein 16-jähriger Junge tödlich verunglückt, weil er beim Hantieren an einem geöffneten, von der Spannung getrennten Netzteil, einen tödlichen Schlag von einem der Kondensatoren abbekommen hat. Von daher geht deine Verharmlosung der Gefahren eines Stromschlags mal gar nicht, da man an dem Fall sehr wohl erkennen kann, dass Stromschläge von Kondensatoren unter Umständen tödlich enden können. 
Und sofern du kein Elektriker/Elektroniker/Elektrotechniker bist, sprich: keine Ausbildung in einem der Berufe hast, bist du auch ein Laie!

@TE: Wenn dir das NT zu laut ist, solltest du es gegen ein Neues austauschen. Nach 5 Jahren ist das auch sicher kein Fehler.


----------



## anonimous (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Netzteil Lüfter ist zu laut*

Ich habe gerade: be quiet! Straight Power (450W) eingebaut und läuft bestens.


----------

